# Ventilating a 4' x 5' x 3' space



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 19, 2013)

It is essentially a cupboard in my bedroom 4' deep, 5' tall, 3' wide with a 430w Agro in a hood with a sliding glass shield.  I have had successful grows in it but its primary flaw is of course heat.  How do I ventilate a space this size?  The door is nearly the same width as the space and is always open.  Would a small air conditioner work better than the fan(s) I have in there now?  

(No, it isn't impossible to sleep in a room with a light and a fan on 24/7.  Seroquel + good strong _indica_ = a general anaesthetic.)


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2013)

Where are you exhausting to?

What kind of fans?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 19, 2013)

The primary fan I use is a standard Lasko box fan.  The hot air just blows out into the bedroom, the window of which is always open.

Addendum:  I would post a pic but when I am in there I cannot fit all of it into the frame.  :angrywife:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> It is essentially a cupboard in my bedroom 4' deep, 5' tall, 3' wide with a 430w Agro in a hood with a sliding glass shield.  I have had successful grows in it but its primary flaw is of course heat.  How do I ventilate a space this size?  The door is nearly the same width as the space and is always open.  Would a small air conditioner work better than the fan(s) I have in there now?
> 
> (No, it isn't impossible to sleep in a room with a light and a fan on 24/7.  Seroquel + good strong _indica_ = a general anaesthetic.)



LOL-I do my vegging in my bedroom closet and the flowering room is a closet off the master bathroom (and this isn't a large place with large rooms).  I keep the doors closed at night and the fans are not too loud. 

Is this for vegging or flowering or both?  I use a larger good quality bathroom exhaust fan to keep my vegging space cool.  It is mounted to a piece of plywood with a hole cut in it that ducting can be attached to.  When I had a dual 150 in a cooltube in there, I connected to ducting.  With the T5, it just pulls air from the top of the space.  It exhausts into my bedroom in the winter and up into the "attic" space in the summer.  I pull cool air from my bedroom.  We are in an arid climate and I can generally keep things cool enough with evaporative coolers (swamp coolers).  An A/C will not take the place of an exhaust fan.  If you have the A/C in front of the door, you still need an exhaust fan of some kind to bring the cool air through the space.  Are your nights cool enough that you can close the door and keep things cool with air from your living space?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 19, 2013)

The nights in this part of Hell are cool to cold...so far.  This closet is only for vegging, the budding is in a much bigger room (with two screened windows).


----------



## DrFever (Jun 19, 2013)

YYZ  here this might help you First your going to need to find the volume of your  grow space...... To calculate multiply length x width x height of growing area so i came up with min 170 cfm exhaust fan is needed


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2013)

^^ this is where you need to start.

fan noise can be helped and lighting 24/7 wont be a prob if the grow chamber can be sectioned off.

heat can be dealt with as well as smell. but you need to know cu-ft to know where u need to start.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 20, 2013)

4 x 5 x 3 is 60 so the space is total 60 cubic feet (I think).  Do I need more than one fan (_e.g._ one to blow the cool air into the space and one to suck the hot air out)?  Props for posting, because I know fork-all about correct fanistry, particularly about inline fans.

(As odd as it sounds, so to speak, the noise from fans actually lulls me to sleep.)


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2013)

What is under or behind the cupboard? Anyway you could push air out?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 20, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What is under or behind the cupboard? Anyway you could push air out?



That is the main thing I wonder, how do I blow the hot air out of the space since it is essentially three walls and a door?  (Technically it is a closet, but it is about cupboard size and is flush with the floor in the bedroom.)  The Lasko square fan in there blows out *some* of the hot air, but I think I need some sort of high-velocity duct fan(s).


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2013)

i sleep with a fan on, helps a lot!

a small 4 inch inline fan would work fine, you want one fan pulling hot air and smell out up high (neg air pressure inside chamber) and one fan blowing the air around to circulate it inside the grow area.


----------



## DrFever (Jun 20, 2013)

IMO being that its almost would be a sealed room being a cupboard ????
  i would  make a 4" hole for  fresh air in  then  a 4" hole for exhaust  run exhaust fan on exhaust end    as you exhaust fresh air will replace what is exiting  like a vacuum cleaner  effect


----------

